# sheet material



## pastelnata (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi All,

As a prospective new resident in Central Portugal I will want to do some of my own renovation work. I hear that getting hold of MDF sheet material can be difficult. Is that true? Also, are there any carpenters out there who have sourced hardwoods eg oak.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

pastelnata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As a prospective new resident in Central Portugal I will want to do some of my own renovation work. I hear that getting hold of MDF sheet material can be difficult. Is that true? Also, are there any carpenters out there who have sourced hardwoods eg oak.


LeRoy Merlin sell MDF, nearest to Central Portugal Porto & Lisbon, but I believe opening shortly in Coimbra. As LeRoy own AKI they might stock as well.
Hardwoods available but not cheap, look on the industrial estates for Carpentry factorys, they can order a surprising range of products, most local timber yards deal in pine and eucyliptus.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

canoeman said:


> LeRoy Merlin sell MDF, nearest to Central Portugal Porto & Lisbon, but I believe opening shortly in Coimbra. As LeRoy own AKI they might stock as well.
> Hardwoods available but not cheap, look on the industrial estates for Carpentry factorys, they can order a surprising range of products, most local timber yards deal in pine and eucyliptus.


Timely thread for me as my house near Penela starts it's reconstruction and eventually I would like to do some things myself! 

How good value is Leroy Merlin for things - both compared to local merchants and to Leroy Merlin in Spain, especially for things like tiles, sanitary ware and kitchens? The Leroy web site is no good to man nor beast and I am interested in perhaps crossing the border to Spain and doing my 'shopping' there.


----------



## pastelnata (Mar 30, 2011)

*MDF etc*



southsussex said:


> Timely thread for me as my house near Penela starts it's reconstruction and eventually I would like to do some things myself!
> 
> How good value is Leroy Merlin for things - both compared to local merchants and to Leroy Merlin in Spain, especially for things like tiles, sanitary ware and kitchens? The Leroy web site is no good to man nor beast and I am interested in perhaps crossing the border to Spain and doing my 'shopping' there.


Yes the website was not very promising. I have done various searches for madeiras but not come up with anything definite. Perhaps 'Wickos' will be opening soon...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

pastelnata said:


> Yes the website was not very promising. I have done various searches for madeiras but not come up with anything definite. Perhaps 'Wickos' will be opening soon...


You need to download the 4 catolugues they have, the information on ranges prices are there.
Also an extremley useful tool when you looking for things elsewhere but haven't a clue what it's called.
Spain it depends how close you are, in my experience theres nothing really worthwhile to the East i.e. Gaurda way, North great choice, but by the time you add in travel you'll be better buying locally. 

I'd say their good for kitchens but only because they do good modern ranges, a lot of the DIY kitchens are like early MFI. But check out locally there are some great kitchen manufacturers.
Sanitry ware do some great offers instore, but you'll also find locally it's all about negotition


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and searching out the catalogues was brilliant for me. I suppose at the end if the day we will just have to spend a little time on reconnaissance to sort out the best for us!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

southsussex said:


> Thanks for the advice and searching out the catalogues was brilliant for me. I suppose at the end if the day we will just have to spend a little time on reconnaissance to sort out the best for us!


It really is worthwhile searching local area for suppliers, tiles ask if the merchants have end of ranges, seconds etc same with sanitary ware, you can save a fortune or upgrade to dearer tiles, certain unimportant projects I've bought things over a period as I 've come across them, picked up an overhead shower in LeRoy for €70 instead of €195, just need the shower wall now


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*sourcing wood*



pastelnata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As a prospective new resident in Central Portugal I will want to do some of my own renovation work. I hear that getting hold of MDF sheet material can be difficult. Is that true? Also, are there any carpenters out there who have sourced hardwoods eg oak.


Hi there is a Huge wood yard just outside Silves, leaving silves toward Lagoa go past the first turn off for the train station,then take the second turn off if you look to your right you will see all the flags,easy to find ,(sorry forgot the name of it ) also at the back of Maxmax, a unit where it is run by an English guy who imports Ply MDF ect.there is also another wood place that does all hardwoods on the old coastla raod from Albufeira to Armacao de pera, easy to spot as has the wood out side . ( Welcome to the Algarve) all the best


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Algarve said:


> Hi there is a Huge wood yard just outside Silves, leaving silves toward Lagoa go past the first turn off for the train station,then take the second turn off if you look to your right you will see all the flags,easy to find ,(sorry forgot the name of it ) also at the back of Maxmax, a unit where it is run by an English guy who imports Ply MDF ect.there is also another wood place that does all hardwoods on the old coastla raod from Albufeira to Armacao de pera, easy to spot as has the wood out side . ( Welcome to the Algarve) all the best


the Op mentioned Central Portugal. the Algarve is a bit too far to transport wood, in central portugal, there are lots of woodyards, the one at Santa Cita near Tomar sells MDF. try to buy it at one of the local wood yards as it will be cheaper.


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

Algarve - your post mentioned a guy near Maxmat - can you tell me which Maxmat store this is please? I'm after 6mm MDF (can't find it anywhere local to Lagoa) and also wood for making picture frames - so your posting v useful - thanks!


----------

